# Canceled DirecTV. When does the service stop?



## BaronHarkonnen (May 23, 2012)

I canceled my DirecTV service yesterday but the service is still up and running as of today.

Does anyone know when it will stop?

Also, my two year commitment was up on May 6th and when I canceled, they told me I was paid up until June 5th and would receive a refund for the days where I had no service between now and then.

The rep said there would be no cancelation fees, but I've heard people getting dinged $15 for canceling their service. What's the real story here?

They went over with me that they will send empty boxes for the satellite receivers via FedEx. I have every intention of returning them, but I am on a fixed income and can't afford any sneak fees or mistakes on their part.

(Even if they do eventually clear them up, it would devastate me to have a few hundred dollars sucked out of my bank account with no warning after I returned their boxes, and I have also heard of this happening!)

Since I have everything to lose if they did something like that I went ahead and reported the card associated with that account as lost so that anything they try to sneak in will just come back declined. If they feel like I owe them any more money, they can send me a bill in the mail and I will decide if it is appropriate or not. (I have no intentions of screwing anyone over, but it's a little late to argue about it when they already have my money and get to decide when or if to give it back.)

Can anyone who has been through this confirm that there is no cancelation fee and that as long as you return your boxes and don't owe them anything on your account, that that's the end of it?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Since you pay a month in advance, you will get a credit back for the unused portion of the month that you paid for. You will get boxes to return your receivers back and they will be pre-paid for you. Make sure that you get the tracking number from the labels so you can track the packages back. Once you see that DirecTV has received them, make sure to call up and verify that it was noted on your account.

The biggest issue is that the return boxes don't show up or your account is not documented as having the receivers returned. Stay up on your account and you shouldn't have any issues.

There should be no cancellation fee. The one fee you might have is if you canceled Protection Plan and it was not on the anniversary date of signing up for it. I believe there is a $10 charge for that.

- Merg


----------



## BaronHarkonnen (May 23, 2012)

I got rid of the Protection Plan ages ago and crossed my fingers that I never had to get a tech out here. That ended up being a lucky break I guess.

Any ideas on when the service will stop? DirecTV's website shows that my account is "scheduled for deactivation". Guess I'd kind of like to know when I should head on up to Walmart and buy some bunny ears.  Thanks.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I cancelled last October and switched to FiOS. Other than my ETF fee since I still had a few months left on my contract there were no other charges.

DirecTV shipped a return box within a week and I returned my two DVR's with no problems.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

$15 is only charged if you did not request the disconnect. If you requested it to disconnect immediately it should have taken place sometime after midnight but it's possible it could stay on until later in the day. I would say if it's still on tonight call them and make sure they setup the disconnect for the day you wanted and not the end of the billing cycle.


----------

